# Any Vacancies in and around Yeppoon?



## NickynJulien (Mar 21, 2018)

G'day! I'm an german sales consultant which is looking for a job in or around Yeppoon (seems a bit hard these days). Work could also be in hospitality or horticulture (preferable counting for 2nd year visa) sector as I worked as a waitress but also as a farmhand in the past. A proper resume will follow immediatly. Cheers Nicole


----------

